# new from socal



## woo boo hui wan (Feb 26, 2008)

hi a friend told me to join this forum after i found an ooth. i have no clue how to care for a mantis if anyone has any info to help that be great.

these are two photos of the egg case, anyone have an id? its on a branch of a tree should i cut it off or leave it or cut above and below the ooth.

http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2293969093/

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3026/229396...09d47de.jpg?v=0

thanks this place looks cool mantis are amazing creatures.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome! That looks like 2 oothecae, one on top of another. If you don't mind cutting the branch off or cutting into the branch, that would be best for the ootheca. If not, just remove them really carefully.

I don't know what species it is, but it's not Chinese for sure.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome form SNOWED IN OHIO! That looks like a carolina ooth, and it is laid on top of another one!


----------



## Andrew (Feb 26, 2008)

That's actually _Iris oratoria_, and it's two ooths laid right next to each other.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 26, 2008)

Yea that's what I ment, just testing you!  You passed  Keep up the good work


----------



## Andrew (Feb 26, 2008)

Whatever you say! :lol:


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 27, 2008)

LOL my mom just said that bug must've been drunk! Sometimes the things this woman comes up with make me crack up!! But then again she is my mom, Im the weird fireworks shooting, bug raising, blood and gore loving girl that I am, so I guess it's genetic to be a bit off.

And welcome to the forum! Good to see more fellow Californian's again.

I do have an egg laid reaaaally close to another one, but it's not on the side like yours. Good luck with those!


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 27, 2008)

im glad u joined.good luck with the ooth..get some frute flys ready..  from this pic it looks like u have a great species there - http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=h...0GB240%26sa%3DN


----------



## obregon562 (Feb 27, 2008)

Welcome!

im in so cal too! in Long Beach! where are you?

Welcome again!


----------



## woo boo hui wan (Feb 27, 2008)

ahh this place is great, lots of quick help. it looked like 2 ooths too me but really i was just hoping it was a mantis ooth.

andrew - if it comes out to look like Iris oratoria that would be awesome, thanks for the possible id.

hibiscus smile - sorry your snowed in, ill go outside and enjoy some sunshine for you.

MJ - yea for sure this is gonna be fun, gotta get some fruit flies.

obregon562 - im in san bernardino county closer to the los angeles county border, im sure u know the city of ontario.


----------



## joossa (Feb 27, 2008)

woo boo hui wan said:


> andrew - if it comes out to look like Iris oratoria that would be awesome, thanks for the possible id.


No doubt, it is _Iris oratoria_. The act of laying on ooth very close to another is fairly common in this speices.

Welcome, BTW.


----------



## woo boo hui wan (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks very much, cant wait to see them grow. it wouldn't be possible to use some of these young ones or older ones to use in my greenhouse for pest control? i was going to buy some but if i don't have to that would be great.


----------



## joossa (Feb 27, 2008)

woo boo hui wan said:


> thanks very much, cant wait to see them grow. it wouldn't be possible to use some of these young ones or older ones to use in my greenhouse for pest control? i was going to buy some but if i don't have to that would be great.


Yes! They are native (well sort-of) to Southern California. So release them in your garden, greenouse, etc. As long as they have food to eat and hot summers they'll thrive.


----------



## woo boo hui wan (Feb 27, 2008)

joossa said:


> Yes! They are native (well sort-of) to Southern California. So release them in your garden, greenouse, etc. As long as they have food to eat and hot summers they'll thrive.


thats great, its deffinitly hot enough and we have very long seasons, we get maybe one or two days below freezing if that every year. lots of nice summer days and there are lots of insects and flies in my backyard. specially lots of flies!


----------



## Precious (Feb 27, 2008)

woo boo hui wan said:


> thats great, its deffinitly hot enough and we have very long seasons, we get maybe one or two days below freezing if that every year. lots of nice summer days and there are lots of insects and flies in my backyard. specially lots of flies!


Hello from Crapweather, Virginia! That's so cool finding those ooths. I only find Chinese and I know they're my own because I release so many. I'm silly for Chinese! If you choose to incubate the ooths and care for the hatchlings, I'd suggest using the search feature here and visiting Mantisplace. They have everything including care information. I learned everything on this forum. I started with a Chinese ooth as a home-school project and a year later I'm up to here with bugs!! It's a disease and the only cure is more mantids.

Your in for a long ride friend, welcome!


----------



## woo boo hui wan (Feb 27, 2008)

Precious said:


> Hello from Crapweather, Virginia! That's so cool finding those ooths. I only find Chinese and I know they're my own because I release so many. I'm silly for Chinese! If you choose to incubate the ooths and care for the hatchlings, I'd suggest using the search feature here and visiting Mantisplace. They have everything including care information. I learned everything on this forum. I started with a Chinese ooth as a home-school project and a year later I'm up to here with bugs!! It's a disease and the only cure is more mantids.Your in for a long ride friend, welcome!


yea i was surprised, i always look when hiking never find a single mantis. then all of a sudden when im doing yardwork i find one haha. yea im sure it will be cool. i have a lot of other things that take up my time though, probly wont get too far into this mantis stuff(or at least i think)

i succesfully chopped it off the tree earlier its on a 4-5 inch section of branch and the ooth is about 1 inch long. now question? what should i do with it. do i need to put it under light, warmth, i know they dont need to eat yet how long after they hatch do they need to eat? i hope this works out.


----------



## joossa (Feb 27, 2008)

woo boo hui wan said:


> yea i was surprised, i always look when hiking never find a single mantis. then all of a sudden when im doing yardwork i find one haha. yea im sure it will be cool. i have a lot of other things that take up my time though, probly wont get too far into this mantis stuff(or at least i think)i succesfully chopped it off the tree earlier its on a 4-5 inch section of branch and the ooth is about 1 inch long. now question? what should i do with it. do i need to put it under light, warmth, i know they dont need to eat yet how long after they hatch do they need to eat? i hope this works out.


Give me your email address, and I can send you a copy of my _I. oratoria_ ooth care sheet.


----------

